# Plant recommendations?



## tbrandl (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello!
Here's some background information:
My betta, Alan, is in a 2.5 gallon tank. That is the biggest I can have him in at the moment because I'm living in a tiny dorm. He has a heater and filter. Alan is ornery and likes to eat his tail (I've caught him in the act! Little punk). I do water changes once a week.
Currently I have 2 moss balls and a plant that I got from PetCo. I don't know what it's called, I threw the tag away  I was going to get Alan a leaf hammock, but they were sold out so the worker suggested this plant. As you can see it's dying. It doesn't get any sunlight, but I have this light pointed at the tank. The plant still isn't doing too well. 
Do you guys have any suggestions for a replacement plant? Ideally something low maintenance and low light. 
Also, should I take out the decor? Is it too big? (It can lay at an angle, but I put it upright to change things up a bit.) Should I only have plants?
Thanks!

Side note: Sorry if the pictures are crappy 
Another side note: I am going to get an algae scrubber when I go to PetCo, but I was waiting to see if I should get Alan a new plant, too!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


Anubias are the easiest low light plants. They don't even need substrate. You can leave them bare root. You can keep both the ornament and plants. Oh, the plant you have in the tank is Brazilian Pennywort.


----------



## tbrandl (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for identifying the plant! It was driving me crazy! Now that you say it, I remember what it's called. Do you think I should add a layer of gravel to the bottom for the plants?
Also, when planting them, should I remove Alan from the tank? Sometimes he likes to jump at my fingers.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can cut the Brazilian Pennywort and leave it float in the tank. I need to warn though. It will likely to grow diatoms (brown algae). Mine was growing so well until it got too much diatoms. I had to throw it away.


If you just like to get Anubias and keep B. Pennywort, you don't need gravel. You can even tie Anubias on the ornament or an aquarium safe rock  
You can get a liquid fertilizer and dose it occasionally.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You don't need to remove Alan. Nipping at your fingers is fun for him. 

I second the "Welcome" :wave: and the Anubias. You don't need to plant. I'm stealing a photo from another member so you can see how neat bare-bottom tanks can be. You can even set the tank on top of a black piece of paper or a towel to give the impression of sand. Is there not a light in the hood of that tank? If not, you can cover with plastic wrap with some holes and use a clip-on light.

This is BettaBeau's tank. Isn't it gorgeous????


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PS: If your tank is 12" wide and your budget permits this is a nice light for a low-light tank.

Finnex Stingray LED Fixture: 12 Inch

If there are any leaves left on the Bacopa take it out of the pot and clip an inch below the leaves and just float it in the tank.


----------



## tbrandl (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for the beautiful inspiration! My tank does have an LED light on it, but I didn't think it would be sufficient for the plant, so I bought another bulb. 
I did notice some brown algae on my pennywort. Is it something I can wipe away and it'll be fine, or should I throw it out now before it gets worse?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Which tank do you have? Many of them have LEDs strong enough for low-light plants like Anubias but not for higher light like the Pennywort. However, letting it float will bring it closer and may help it survive.

As far as the algae, it might be Diatoms which are normal in a newish tanks. Wipe it off and it might not return.


----------



## tbrandl (Sep 6, 2017)

This is my tank. It says it comes with a "Bright white LED." I turn the tank light on and have the lamp pointed at the tank. I will try cutting it and see what happens!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can wipe off diatoms from Pennywort and see how it goes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use those lights for Anubias with no problem. If you ever go for a more heavily planted tank you'd need a better fixture so the lower plants get sufficient light.

Good luck with the Pennywort. Sometimes mine has bounced back and sometimes it hasn't.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my Anubias plants! they grow so well, but they do grow slow.


----------

